# Why I Had This "90s or 00s kid"/"Gen Y or Z" Dilemma



## GuapitoChico

Alright, first of all, let me begin by saying that I'm from late 1996 and yes, I also had this Y/Z & 90s/00s kid dilemma some time ago. I think others who were born in the latter half of the 90s (1995-1999) could relate. Looking back, I've processed why I had this pressure to consider myself purely Y. Please take note I'm just sharing my perspective and others may not complete resonate.

At this point, I've also established that I'm a 00s kid and am perfectly fine being either Y or Z, and my processing of my past dilemma/confusion are purely retrospective already. 

Before I continue, I think we can agree that the 90s childhood is strongly associated with Y, and that the '10s childhood is strongly associated with Z. This leaves the 00s stuck in between, and if you grew up in the aforementioned decade, you'd also probably agree that the earlier half of it is significantly different from the later half.

A lot of things that started in the late 90s continued well into the 00s in their original runs. Examples are Johnny Bravo (1997-2004), Powerpuff Girls (1998-2005), Ed Edd n Eddy (1999-2009, which would actually make it significantly more 00s), Dexter's Laboratory (1996-2003), & Hey Arnold (1996-2004) to name a few. These are shows that mid-late 90s borns would have watched in their childhoods (first half if you were born 1995-1997, early childhood if you were born 1998-1999) in their original runs. However, a lot of confusion and pressure came from "90s kids" who claim that those shows are solely theirs and that 00s kids don't remember them, which is entirely false. Perhaps we wouldn't have remembered them in the 90s, but we definitely would have remembered their continuation in the 00s. 

Also, *people don't give the 00s enough credit.* "Everybody knows that the 90s didn't end until 2004." Bullcrap. The problem with that mindset is that "90s kids" start claiming things from early 00s (Jackie Chan Adventures, Billy & Mandy, Samurai Jack, razor scooters, Beyblades, Crush Gears) and become militant when we point out that we also had those in our childhoods. (If you're a 90s kid who had these things in your childhood, then you're actually a 90s-00s hybrid).

Outside of this forum, I usually consider myself as part of the Y/Z Cusp especially since sociologists can't decide when the cutoff is. If we go by memory of 9/11 as the deciding factor, there is no doubt that someone from 1994 will have remembered it and someone from 2000 wouldn't have. 1995-1999, however, is the gray area since children develop vivid memories some time between 3-6 years old and whether they remember 9/11 or not would be a matter of each person's development (1999 is really pushing it since they'd be 2, but I'd suppose that there would still be some who could remember it). Other than that, we were some of the last to experience Y culture, and were the pioneers of Z culture, so either label is fine by me. We are the kids who grew up in both halves of the 00s, having both Johnny Bravo and Chowder, both keypad & touch-screen phones, both dial-up & WiFi, both Web 1.0 and 2.0, both VHS and DVD, and both MySpace and Facebook in our childhood timelines.

If you're TL;DRing this, then here: To sum it all up, a lot of "90s kids" were greedy with nostalgia and began to claim the early-mid 00s as part of their 90s experience. So subsequently, we who were born in the mid-to-late 90s were pressured to adopt the 90s/Y label because we felt that not doing so would deny us of a significant "90s-like" portion of our childhood that actually took place in the early 00s. However, as least for me, I've begun to acknowledge the early 00s as that - a part of the 00s similar to, but not part of, the 90s. Therefore, I've embraced the 00s label.


----------



## Millenium_01

GuapitoChico said:


> Alright, first of all, let me begin by saying that I'm from late 1996 and yes, I also had this Y/Z & 90s/00s kid dilemma some time ago. I think others who were born in the latter half of the 90s (1995-1999) could relate. Looking back, I've processed why I had this pressure to consider myself purely Y. Please take note I'm just sharing my perspective and others may not complete resonate.
> 
> At this point, I've also established that I'm a 00s kid and am perfectly fine being either Y or Z, and my processing of my past dilemma/confusion are purely retrospective already.
> 
> Before I continue, I think we can agree that the 90s childhood is strongly associated with Y, and that the '10s childhood is strongly associated with Z. This leaves the 00s stuck in between, and if you grew up in the aforementioned decade, you'd also probably agree that the earlier half of it is significantly different from the later half.
> 
> A lot of things that started in the late 90s continued well into the 00s in their original runs. Examples are Johnny Bravo (1997-2004), Powerpuff Girls (1998-2005), Ed Edd n Eddy (1999-2009, which would actually make it significantly more 00s), Dexter's Laboratory (1996-2003), & Hey Arnold (1996-2004) to name a few. These are shows that mid-late 90s borns would have watched in their childhoods (first half if you were born 1995-1997, early childhood if you were born 1998-1999) in their original runs. However, a lot of confusion and pressure came from "90s kids" who claim that those shows are solely theirs and that 00s kids don't remember them, which is entirely false. Perhaps we wouldn't have remembered them in the 90s, but we definitely would have remembered their continuation in the 00s.
> 
> Also, *people don't give the 00s enough credit.** "Everybody knows that the 90s didn't end until 2004."* Bullcrap. The problem with that mindset is that "90s kids" start claiming things from early 00s (Jackie Chan Adventures, Billy & Mandy, Samurai Jack, razor scooters, Beyblades, Crush Gears) and become militant when we point out that we also had those in our childhoods. (If you're a 90s kid who had these things in your childhood, then you're actually a 90s-00s hybrid).
> 
> Outside of this forum, I usually consider myself as part of the Y/Z Cusp especially since sociologists can't decide when the cutoff is. If we go by memory of 9/11 as the deciding factor, there is no doubt that someone from 1994 will have remembered it and someone from 2000 wouldn't have. 1995-1999, however, is the gray area since children develop vivid memories some time between 3-6 years old and whether they remember 9/11 or not would be a matter of each person's development (1999 is really pushing it since they'd be 2, but I'd suppose that there would still be some who could remember it). Other than that, we were some of the last to experience Y culture, and were the pioneers of Z culture, so either label is fine by me. We are the kids who grew up in both halves of the 00s, having both Johnny Bravo and Chowder, both keypad & touch-screen phones, both dial-up & WiFi, both Web 1.0 and 2.0, both VHS and DVD, and both MySpace and Facebook in our childhood timelines.
> 
> If you're TL;DRing this, then here: To sum it all up, a lot of "90s kids" were greedy with nostalgia and began to claim the early-mid 00s as part of their 90s experience. So subsequently, we who were born in the mid-to-late 90s were pressured to adopt the 90s/Y label because we felt that not doing so would deny us of a significant "90s-like" portion of our childhood that actually took place in the early 00s. However, as least for me, I've begun to acknowledge the early 00s as that - a part of the 00s similar to, but not part of, the 90s. Therefore, I've embraced the 00s label.


The 90s influence in my opinion ended well before 2004 imo. 2004 is mostly part of the core 2000s culture. 
Honestly the late 90s Millennium culture really diminished after 9/11. 1998-mid 2001 was very similar from a cultural standpoint. 

And by your "Y/Z" definition in terms of childhood decade is somewhat accurate. 
Yes, the majority of Millennials associate their childhood with the 90s. Gen Z would associate theirs with the 2010s. 
But you also have to remember that 2000s kids includes everyone born from 1992-2002. (1992 being a half-90s kid and 2002 half 10s kid). 
And if you argue that mid-late 90s born are in the middle, then were would that put early 2000s borns (2000-2002)? 
They spent their childhood in the 2000s decade as well...


----------



## GuapitoChico

Millenium_01 said:


> The 90s influence in my opinion ended well before 2004 imo. 2004 is mostly part of the core 2000s culture.
> Honestly the late 90s Millennium culture really diminished after 9/11. 1998-mid 2001 was very similar from a cultural standpoint.


Don't forget that I used quotation marks and then said "Bullcrap." The "90s didn't end until 2004" is something I staunchly disagree with. Anything that took place in 1/1/2000 and onward is rightfully 2000s, no matter how much 90s influence there is. My point was that it's a time frame that many "90s kids" were unwilling to share nostalgia for with 00s kids or even acknowledge as part of the 00s. For instance, the Powerhouse era of CN (1997-2004) is really part 90s & part 00s and not just 90s like many people think/claim.



Millenium_01 said:


> And by your "Y/Z" definition in terms of childhood decade is somewhat accurate.
> Yes, the majority of Millennials associate their childhood with the 90s. Gen Z would associate theirs with the 2010s.
> But you also have to remember that 2000s kids includes everyone born from 1992-2002. (1992 being a half-90s kid and 2002 half 10s kid).
> And if you argue that mid-late 90s born are in the middle, then were would that put early 2000s borns (2000-2002)?
> They spent their childhood in the 2000s decade as well...


In my opinion, those with birth years that end with 0-4 are hybrids of the current decade & the next, as they'd have a large overlap with the next or underlap with the current. 2'ers would be 50/50. (That's actually a perk, haha. If one decade doesn't cut it out for you, then you can always cling to the other one). Mid-late 90s borns are the main 00s kids with 1997ers being the ultimate ones.

At the end of the day, however, this "##s kid" thing is just a novelty. Everyone has their own unique experiences and can't entirely define their childhood solely by the culture of the decade they grew up in. Plus, generation-labeling is mainly a marketing thing and there's nothing that prevents those born Y'ers from enjoying Z-directed products nor is there anything preventing Z'ers from enjoying Y-directed products.


----------



## Millenium_01

GuapitoChico said:


> Don't forget that I used quotation marks and then said "Bullcrap." The "90s didn't end until 2004" is something I staunchly disagree with. Anything that took place in 1/1/2000 and onward is rightfully 2000s, no matter how much 90s influence there is. My point was that it's a time frame that many "90s kids" were unwilling to share nostalgia for with 00s kids or even acknowledge as part of the 00s. For instance, the Powerhouse era of CN (1997-2004) is really part 90s & part 00s and not just 90s like many people think/claim.
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, those with birth years that end with 0-4 are hybrids of the current decade & the next, as they'd have a large overlap with the next or underlap with the current. 2'ers would be 50/50. (That's actually a perk, haha. If one decade doesn't cut it out for you, then you can always cling to the other one). Mid-late 90s borns are the main 00s kids with 1997ers being the ultimate ones.
> 
> At the end of the day, however, this "##s kid" thing is just a novelty. Everyone has their own unique experiences and can't entirely define their childhood solely by the culture of the decade they grew up in. Plus, generation-labeling is mainly a marketing thing and there's nothing that prevents those born Y'ers from enjoying Z-directed products nor is there anything preventing Z'ers from enjoying Y-directed products.


Eh... 
I don't really see 2003 and 2004 as 2000s kids. Even as hybrids. I see them more as early 2010s kids with heavy 2000s influence. 

But as you said, it's mostly subjective.


----------



## GuapitoChico

Millenium_01 said:


> Eh...
> I don't really see 2003 and 2004 as 2000s kids. Even as hybrids. I see them more as early 2010s kids with heavy 2000s influence.
> 
> But as you said, it's mostly subjective.


Yeah I get you. I guess it's a matter of word choice haha. What you refer to as "early 2010s kids w/ 00s influence," I refer to as "hybrids who are significantly more 10s than 00s."


----------



## Millenium_01

GuapitoChico said:


> Yeah I get you. I guess it's a matter of word choice haha. What you refer to as "early 2010s kids w/ 00s influence," I refer to as "hybrids who are significantly more 10s than 00s."


I see. 

It would be weird to say 2000-2004 borns had the same childhood just because they spent some/the majority of it in the 2010s. 
Spending one or two years in the 2010s decade is different from spending nearly all of it then. Just wanted to clarify...


----------



## SharksFan99

GuapitoChico said:


> 1995-1999, however, is the gray area since children develop vivid memories some time between 3-6 years old and whether they remember 9/11 or not would be a matter of each person's development (1999 is really pushing it since they'd be 2, *but I'd suppose that there would still be some who could remember it)*.


I was born in March 1999 and I can very vaguely remember seeing the television coverage on the morning of the 12th September. The main thing I remember from it, is that my Mum was speaking to my Dad on the phone and she was really shocked about what had happened.


----------



## GuapitoChico

SharksFan99 said:


> I was born in March 1999 and I can very vaguely remember seeing the television coverage on the morning of the 12th September. The main thing I remember from it, is that my Mum was speaking to my Dad on the phone and she was really shocked about what had happened.


Interesting. When did you fully understand the political/cultural impact of 9/11?

I very vividly remember waking up on Sept. 12, 2001 (Philippine time zone) to my parents watching the report on the news and me asking a ton of questions.

During 9/11 itself, I understood it as something scary and violent, but I didn't understand the politics surrounding it until later on. I grasped the concept of "terrorism" somewhere at age 5 (a few months after the event itself), and the concepts of "economy" and "extremism" at around age 8, and came to a cohesive understanding of the event at around age 10.


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream

when it comes to 9/11, I was born 1998, and I remember seeing the footage of the plane going into the skyscraper on CNN. I was at home in the living room. I feel like a lot of things changed in the world and economy after 9/11...


----------



## _Cipher_

I agree with you OP. I too was born in the second half of 1996 and I feel like my childhood is Y/Z. If I could split up the childhood of someone born in the second half of 96 and someone born in 97, it would be like this:

Childhood based on someone born in later half of 1996 and born in 1997

*Early childhood (up to 2004) late Y*

Dial Up common until 2003, 90s overlap in terms of pop culture until about 2002? 

*Mid Childhood (2004-2007, so ages 8-10) Y/Z
*
Web 2.0, Early YouTube, Neopets, DVD but still some VHS, flip phones, broadband Internet, Gen 6 consoles such as PS2 and Xbox, Gen 7 consoles such as Ps3 and Xbox 360

*Late Childhood (2007-2009 11-12) early Z
* 
Web 2.0 in full effect, iPod touch, smartphones came into existence, but not common, slider phones and blackberry, flatscreen TVs started becoming common, HD, blue-ray/DVD


----------



## GuapitoChico

_Cipher_ said:


> I agree with you OP. I too was born in the second half of 1996 and I feel like my childhood is Y/Z. If I could split up the childhood of someone born in the second half of 96 and someone born in 97, it would be like this:
> 
> Childhood based on someone born in later half of 1996 and born in 1997
> 
> *Early childhood (up to 2004) late Y*
> 
> Dial Up common until 2003, 90s overlap in terms of pop culture until about 2002?
> 
> *Mid Childhood (2004-2007, so ages 8-10) Y/Z
> *
> Web 2.0, Early YouTube, Neopets, DVD but still some VHS, flip phones, broadband Internet, Gen 6 consoles such as PS2 and Xbox, Gen 7 consoles such as Ps3 and Xbox 360
> 
> *Late Childhood (2007-2009 11-12) early Z
> *
> Web 2.0 in full effect, iPod touch, smartphones came into existence, but not common, slider phones and blackberry, flatscreen TVs started becoming common, HD, blue-ray/DVD


Sweet baby Jesus we lived the same life haha. Though I'd divide childhood into 4-6, 7-9, 10-12, but to each his own hahahaha.


----------



## SharksFan99

GuapitoChico said:


> Interesting. When did you fully understand the political/cultural impact of 9/11?
> 
> I very vividly remember waking up on Sept. 12, 2001 (Philippine time zone) to my parents watching the report on the news and me asking a ton of questions.
> 
> During 9/11 itself, I understood it as something scary and violent, but I didn't understand the politics surrounding it until later on. I grasped the concept of "terrorism" somewhere at age 5 (a few months after the event itself), and the concepts of "economy" and "extremism" at around age 8, and came to a cohesive understanding of the event at around age 10.


Probably when I was 8 or 9 years old. I'm not really sure. With only being 2 and a half at the time of the attacks, I was too young to understand what was going on.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Here's my take on this;
The most objective definition of "childhood" would be from ages 3-12. However, the core years would be 5-10, as ages 3-4 are in the preschool bracket when most kids are still generally into toddler stuff like Barney, Sesame Street, etc., while ages 11-12 are the preteen stage when kids transition into teenagers. 8th Birthday would be the absolute center point. 
As for when I think Y-leaning or Z-leaning childhood years span, here's my chart;

1987-1991 = X/Y Cusp Childhood Years 
(TMNT, Robocop, NES dominating and the debut of Zelda, Mega Man, and Castlevania, Sega Genesis comes out, Reagan's speech and Fall of Berlin Wall ending Cold War, hair metal, and late '80s pop dominating) 

1991-1995 = Early Y Childhood Years
(Original 5 Nicktoons, 16 Bit Console Wars, USSR Collapse ends Cold War, LA riots and bombings in NY and OKC, CN debuts as a time capsule, SNICK, Street Fighter II and Mortal Kombat dominate arcades, grunge and adult contemporary dominating)

1995-2000 = Core Y Childhood Years
(Windows 95 release and rise in internet use, Toy Story first feature-length CGI film, 5th Gaming Generation, CN airs original programming, Nicktoons transition into Silver Age, the dawn of Pokemon, Diana's death, Columbine, Y2K fever, alt-rock, skate-punk, and later on bubblegum pop dominating)

2000-2004 = Late Y Childhood Years
(Internet adoption passes 50% and Dot Com Bubble bursts, 6th Gaming Generation, Klaspy Csupo Era in full swing, 9/11, Harry Potter and Shrek series debut in theaters, broadband on the rise, post-grunge, pop-punk, and party rap dominating)

2004-2008 = Y/Z Cusp Childhood Years 
(Broadband adoption surpasses dial-up, Powerhouse and Klaspy Csupo Eras end, SNICK ends, TeenNick dominating, DS and PSP released, Wii-mania, Miley Cyrus and Zac Efron become teen idols, emo, hard rock, and ringtone hip-hop dominating)

2008-2012 = Early Z Childhood Years
(Global Recession, Toonami ends, Obama elected, Fred hits 1 million subscribers, YouTube changes to Beta channels, Nickelodeon changes the logo, Wii becomes retro-centric, PS3 starts becoming popular, electropop dominating and rock goes underground)

Here's also a graph I created that relates to this.
Sorry if the text is hard to read from a distance;


----------



## Millenium_01

CaboBayCaptain1297 said:


> Here's my take on this;
> The most objective definition of "childhood" would be from ages 3-12. However, the core years would be 5-10, as ages 3-4 are in the preschool bracket when most kids are still generally into toddler stuff like Barney, Sesame Street, etc., while ages 11-12 are the preteen stage when kids transition into teenagers. 8th Birthday would be the absolute center point.
> As for when I think Y-leaning or Z-leaning childhood years span, here's my chart;
> 
> 1987-1991 = X/Y Cusp Childhood Years
> (TMNT, Robocop, NES dominating and the debut of Zelda, Mega Man, and Castlevania, Sega Genesis comes out, Reagan's speech and Fall of Berlin Wall ending Cold War, hair metal, and late '80s pop dominating)
> 
> 1991-1995 = Early Y Childhood Years
> (Original 5 Nicktoons, 16 Bit Console Wars, USSR Collapse ends Cold War, LA riots and bombings in NY and OKC, CN debuts as a time capsule, SNICK, Street Fighter II and Mortal Kombat dominate arcades, grunge and adult contemporary dominating)
> 
> 1995-2000 = Core Y Childhood Years
> (Windows 95 release and rise in internet use, Toy Story first feature-length CGI film, 5th Gaming Generation, CN airs original programming, Nicktoons transition into Silver Age, the dawn of Pokemon, Diana's death, Columbine, Y2K fever, alt-rock, skate-punk, and later on bubblegum pop dominating)
> 
> 2000-2004 = Late Y Childhood Years
> (Internet adoption passes 50% and Dot Com Bubble bursts, 6th Gaming Generation, Klaspy Csupo Era in full swing, 9/11, Harry Potter and Shrek series debut in theaters, broadband on the rise, post-grunge, pop-punk, and party rap dominating)
> 
> 2004-2008 = Y/Z Cusp Childhood Years
> (Broadband adoption surpasses dial-up, Powerhouse and Klaspy Csupo Eras end, SNICK ends, TeenNick dominating, DS and PSP released, Wii-mania, Miley Cyrus and Zac Efron become teen idols, emo, hard rock, and ringtone hip-hop dominating)
> 
> 2008-2012 = Early Z Childhood Years
> (Global Recession, Toonami ends, Obama elected, Fred hits 1 million subscribers, YouTube changes to Beta channels, Nickelodeon changes the logo, Wii becomes retro-centric, PS3 starts becoming popular, electropop dominating and rock goes underground)
> 
> Here's also a graph I created that relates to this.
> Sorry if the text is hard to read from a distance;
> 
> View attachment 803355


This is great! 
But what happens when you have your childhood spanning in more than one era? (EX/ I was born in mid 2001...)


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Millenium_01 said:


> This is great!
> But what happens when you have your childhood spanning in more than one era? (EX/ I was born in mid 2001...)


Then you'd be able to relate to both.


----------



## Millenium_01

CaboBayCaptain1297 said:


> Then you'd be able to relate to both.


Makes sense. Cool :adoration:


----------



## 408610

CaboBayCaptain1297 said:


> Here's my take on this;
> The most objective definition of "childhood" would be from ages 3-12. However, the core years would be 5-10, as ages 3-4 are in the preschool bracket when most kids are still generally into toddler stuff like Barney, Sesame Street, etc., while ages 11-12 are the preteen stage when kids transition into teenagers. 8th Birthday would be the absolute center point.
> As for when I think Y-leaning or Z-leaning childhood years span, here's my chart;
> 
> *1987-1991 = X/Y Cusp Childhood Years
> (TMNT, Robocop, NES dominating and the debut of Zelda, Mega Man, and Castlevania, Sega Genesis comes out, Reagan's speech and Fall of Berlin Wall ending Cold War, hair metal, and late '80s pop dominating)
> 
> 1991-1995 = Early Y Childhood Years
> (Original 5 Nicktoons, 16 Bit Console Wars, USSR Collapse ends Cold War, LA riots and bombings in NY and OKC, CN debuts as a time capsule, SNICK, Street Fighter II and Mortal Kombat dominate arcades, grunge and adult contemporary dominating)
> 
> 1995-2000 = Core Y Childhood Years
> (Windows 95 release and rise in internet use, Toy Story first feature-length CGI film, 5th Gaming Generation, CN airs original programming, Nicktoons transition into Silver Age, the dawn of Pokemon, Diana's death, Columbine, Y2K fever, alt-rock, skate-punk, and later on bubblegum pop dominating)
> 
> 2000-2004 = Late Y Childhood Years
> (Internet adoption passes 50% and Dot Com Bubble bursts, 6th Gaming Generation, Klaspy Csupo Era in full swing, 9/11, Harry Potter and Shrek series debut in theaters, broadband on the rise, post-grunge, pop-punk, and party rap dominating)
> 
> 2004-2008 = Y/Z Cusp Childhood Years
> (Broadband adoption surpasses dial-up, Powerhouse and Klaspy Csupo Eras end, SNICK ends, TeenNick dominating, DS and PSP released, Wii-mania, Miley Cyrus and Zac Efron become teen idols, emo, hard rock, and ringtone hip-hop dominating)
> 
> 2008-2012 = Early Z Childhood Years
> (Global Recession, Toonami ends, Obama elected, Fred hits 1 million subscribers, YouTube changes to Beta channels, Nickelodeon changes the logo, Wii becomes retro-centric, PS3 starts becoming popular, electropop dominating and rock goes underground)*
> 
> Here's also a graph I created that relates to this.
> Sorry if the text is hard to read from a distance;
> 
> View attachment 803355


i disagree with you however,i respect you by liking it.

Late 1969-Mid 1973-BB/X leaning towards BB(Nixon Era Part 1,The Carpenter,Sesame Street,Atari Pong and etcs)(b.circa 1961-1964)

Late 1973-Mid 1977(Nixon Era,Ford Era,Carter Era,Queen and etcs)(b.circa 1965-1968)

Late 1977-Mid 1983(Atari 2600,Atari 5200,Nintendo Game and Watch,Pac Man,New Wave Music,Jimmy Carter Era Part 2,Reagan Era Part 1,MTV,Michael Jackson's Thriller and etcs)(b.circa 1969-1974)

These parts of generation culture are correct except the section that i highlight and Gen Z/A cusp and Late Z.


Late 1983 to Mid 1986-Late X(NES(release in late 1985)dominating,Atari 7800,Reagan Era Part 2,Super Mario Bros and etcs)Late Generation X should have a shorter span compare to Late BB,Windows 1.0,Late Y and Late Z)(b.circa 1975-1977)


Late 1986-Mid 1990-Gen X/Y cusp leaning towards X(TMNT, Robocop,the debut of Zelda, Mega Man, and Castlevania, Sega Genesis and Gameboy comes out,Michael Jackson's Bad, Windows 2.0,Windows 2.1x,Windows 3.0,Reagan's speech and Fall of Berlin Wall,and late '80s pop dominating)(b.circa- 1978-1981)

Late 1990 to Mid 1994-Early Y(Grunge,SNES,Power Rangers,The Fall of USSR,Release of World Wide Web(Internet),Intel Pentium,Windows 3.1,The End of Cold War,The Death of Kurt Cobain and etcs)(b.circa 1982-1985)

Late 1994-Mid 2000-Core Y(Post-Grunge,Sony Playstation,Nintendo 64,Sega Saturn,Windows 95,Gameboy pocket, Gameboy Colour,Toy Story,Toy Story 2,Sony Playstation 2,Xbox,Intel Pentium Pro,Intel Pentium II,Intel Pentium III,Windows 98,Windows 98 SE,Nokia 3210 and etcs)(b.circa 1986 to 1991)

Late 2000-Mid 2005-Late Y(Windows ME,Windows XP, Rise of Broadband,Intel Pentium IV,Intel Pentium M,Broadband surpassing Dial Up however, we are still in web 1.0 world as you need 1 mb bandwidth to run web 2.0,Gamehouse,Nintendo DS,Megaman X8,Tennis Titans and etcs)(b.circa 1992-1996)

Late 2005-Mid 2009-Y/Z cusp leaning towards Y(Xbox 360,Sony Playstation 3,Nintendo Wii,Web 2.0 world(EARLY 2006),Hannah Montana,Youtube,High School Musical,Global Recession 2008,Windows Vista,Megaman 9,Intel Enhanced Pentium M, Intel Core 2 Duo,Quad,Extreme and etcs)(b.circa 1997-2000)

Late 2009 to Mid 2013-Early Z(Windows 7,My Little Pony,Steven Universe,Megaman 10,Windows 8,Transformers Prime,Nintendo 3DS,Intel Core i3,i5,i7 1st gen to 3rd gen and etcs)(b.circa 2001-2004)

Late 2013-Mid 2019-Core Z(Obama's 2nd Era,Trump's Era Part 1,Windows 8.1,Windows 10,Intel Core i3,5 and i7 4th Gen to 10th Gen,Xbox One,Sony Playstation 4,Nintendo Wii U,Nintendo Switch and etcs)(b.circa 2005-2010)

Late 2019-Mid 2024-Late Z(TBA)(b.circa 2011-2015)

Late 2025-Mid 2028-Gen Z/A Cusp leaning towards Z(TBA)(b.circa 2016-2019)


----------



## Millenium_01

andrewyu2005 said:


> i disagree with you however,i respect you by liking it.
> 
> Late 1969-Mid 1973-BB/X leaning towards BB(Nixon Era Part 1,The Carpenter,Sesame Street,Atari Pong and etcs)(b.circa 1961-1964)
> 
> Late 1973-Mid 1977(Nixon Era,Ford Era,Carter Era,Queen and etcs)(b.circa 1965-1968)
> 
> Late 1977-Mid 1983(Atari 2600,Atari 5200,Nintendo Game and Watch,Pac Man,New Wave Music,Jimmy Carter Era Part 2,Reagan Era Part 1,MTV,Michael Jackson's Thriller and etcs)(b.circa 1969-1974)
> 
> These parts of generation culture are correct except the section that i highlight and Gen Z/A cusp and Late Z.
> 
> 
> Late 1983 to Mid 1986-Late X(NES(release in late 1985)dominating,Atari 7800,Reagan Era Part 2,Super Mario Bros and etcs)Late Generation X should have a shorter span compare to Late BB,Windows 1.0,Late Y and Late Z)(b.circa 1975-1977)
> 
> 
> Late 1986-Mid 1990-Gen X/Y cusp leaning towards X(TMNT, Robocop,the debut of Zelda, Mega Man, and Castlevania, Sega Genesis and Gameboy comes out,Michael Jackson's Bad, Windows 2.0,Windows 2.1x,Windows 3.0,Reagan's speech and Fall of Berlin Wall,and late '80s pop dominating)(b.circa- 1978-1981)
> 
> Late 1990 to Mid 1994-Early Y(Grunge,SNES,Power Rangers,The Fall of USSR,Release of World Wide Web(Internet),Intel Pentium,Windows 3.1,The End of Cold War,The Death of Kurt Cobain and etcs)(b.circa 1982-1985)
> 
> Late 1994-Mid 2000-Core Y(Post-Grunge,Sony Playstation,Nintendo 64,Sega Saturn,Windows 95,Gameboy pocket, Gameboy Colour,Toy Story,Toy Story 2,Sony Playstation 2,Xbox,Intel Pentium Pro,Intel Pentium II,Intel Pentium III,Windows 98,Windows 98 SE,Nokia 3210 and etcs)(b.circa 1986 to 1991)
> 
> Late 2000-Mid 2005-Late Y(Windows ME,Windows XP, Rise of Broadband,Intel Pentium IV,Intel Pentium M,Broadband surpassing Dial Up however, we are still in web 1.0 world as you need 1 mb bandwidth to run web 2.0,Gamehouse,Nintendo DS,Megaman X8,Tennis Titans and etcs)(b.circa 1992-1996)
> 
> Late 2005-Mid 2009-Y/Z cusp leaning towards Y(Xbox 360,Sony Playstation 3,Nintendo Wii,Web 2.0 world(EARLY 2006),Hannah Montana,Youtube,High School Musical,Global Recession 2008,Windows Vista,Megaman 9,Intel Enhanced Pentium M, Intel Core 2 Duo,Quad,Extreme and etcs)(b.circa 1997-2000)
> 
> Late 2009 to Mid 2013-Early Z(Windows 7,My Little Pony,Steven Universe,Megaman 10,Windows 8,Transformers Prime,Nintendo 3DS,Intel Core i3,i5,i7 1st gen to 3rd gen and etcs)(b.circa 2001-2004)
> 
> Late 2013-Mid 2019-Core Z(Obama's 2nd Era,Trump's Era Part 1,Windows 8.1,Windows 10,Intel Core i3,5 and i7 4th Gen to 10th Gen,Xbox One,Sony Playstation 4,Nintendo Wii U,Nintendo Switch and etcs)(b.circa 2005-2010)
> 
> Late 2019-Mid 2024-Late Z(TBA)(b.circa 2011-2015)
> 
> Late 2025-Mid 2028-Gen Z/A Cusp leaning towards Z(TBA)(b.circa 2016-2019)


I disagree. 
As a 2001 born I had my fair share of Hannah Montanna and High School Musical in the mid-late 2000s. 
Lmao you tend to forget that we're 2000s kids too


----------



## GuapitoChico

Millenium_01 said:


> I disagree.
> As a 2001 born I had my fair share of Hannah Montanna and High School Musical in the mid-late 2000s.
> Lmao you tend to forget that we're 2000s kids too


But nobody was denying that. Andrew's chart only shows that the center point of your childhood might have taken place somewhere in Early Z culture, but surely, you'd be able to relate to Y/Z cusp culture (or even Late Y culture if you developed memory quickly) since those took place within your childhood timeline.


----------



## Veggie

I was born in the 80's, but I consider myself a "90's kid" because that's when I was... a kid (not a baby or a toddler or very young). I was five for the majority of 1990, and I grew up fully remembering the 90's, as a child or a tween for almost all of it. I feel like a lot of people who consider themselves 90's kids are close in age, but don't see themselves as 80's kids either. 

So I'd say I agree with you. That you're an 00's kid.


----------



## 408610

True.


----------



## 408610

Veggie said:


> I was born in the 80's, but I consider myself a "90's kid" because that's when I was... a kid (not a baby or a toddler or very young). I was five for the majority of 1990, and I grew up fully remembering the 90's, as a child or a tween for almost all of it. I feel like a lot of people who consider themselves 90's kids are close in age, but don't see themselves as 80's kids either.
> 
> So I'd say I agree with you. That you're an 00's kid.


Since you were born in 1985,There is no doubt and it is obvious that you are definitely early Millennials/Generation Y and a 1990s Kids precisely.


----------



## karlpalaka

Honestly, 90s kids and 2000s kids is meaningless. Everyone is a kid for at least two decades, and if we are excluding teenagers and babies as kids, leaving just preschooler (2-4), early childhood (5-7), core (8-10), and late (11-12), well it goes like this. 

I was a preschooler from May 20, 1999- May 20, 2002 
My early childhood was from May 20, 2002-May 20, 2005
My core childhood was from May 20, 2005-May 20, 2008
My late childhood was from May 20, 2008-May 20, 2010

So, I am 6% 90s kid, 90% 2000s kid, and 4% 2010s kid. I will always consider 2-4 as preschooler, and it will always remain a part of my childhood regardless of what anyone says on this forum.


----------



## karlpalaka

GuapitoChico said:


> Alright, first of all, let me begin by saying that I'm from late 1996 and yes, I also had this Y/Z & 90s/00s kid dilemma some time ago. I think others who were born in the latter half of the 90s (1995-1999) could relate. Looking back, I've processed why I had this pressure to consider myself purely Y. Please take note I'm just sharing my perspective and others may not complete resonate.
> 
> At this point, I've also established that I'm a 00s kid and am perfectly fine being either Y or Z, and my processing of my past dilemma/confusion are purely retrospective already.
> 
> Before I continue, I think we can agree that the 90s childhood is strongly associated with Y, and that the '10s childhood is strongly associated with Z. This leaves the 00s stuck in between, and if you grew up in the aforementioned decade, you'd also probably agree that the earlier half of it is significantly different from the later half.
> 
> A lot of things that started in the late 90s continued well into the 00s in their original runs. Examples are Johnny Bravo (1997-2004), Powerpuff Girls (1998-2005), Ed Edd n Eddy (1999-2009, which would actually make it significantly more 00s), Dexter's Laboratory (1996-2003), & Hey Arnold (1996-2004) to name a few. These are shows that mid-late 90s borns would have watched in their childhoods (first half if you were born 1995-1997, early childhood if you were born 1998-1999) in their original runs. However, a lot of confusion and pressure came from "90s kids" who claim that those shows are solely theirs and that 00s kids don't remember them, which is entirely false. Perhaps we wouldn't have remembered them in the 90s, but we definitely would have remembered their continuation in the 00s.
> 
> Also, *people don't give the 00s enough credit.* "Everybody knows that the 90s didn't end until 2004." Bullcrap. The problem with that mindset is that "90s kids" start claiming things from early 00s (Jackie Chan Adventures, Billy & Mandy, Samurai Jack, razor scooters, Beyblades, Crush Gears) and become militant when we point out that we also had those in our childhoods. (If you're a 90s kid who had these things in your childhood, then you're actually a 90s-00s hybrid).
> 
> Outside of this forum, I usually consider myself as part of the Y/Z Cusp especially since sociologists can't decide when the cutoff is. If we go by memory of 9/11 as the deciding factor, there is no doubt that someone from 1994 will have remembered it and someone from 2000 wouldn't have. 1995-1999, however, is the gray area since children develop vivid memories some time between 3-6 years old and whether they remember 9/11 or not would be a matter of each person's development (1999 is really pushing it since they'd be 2, but I'd suppose that there would still be some who could remember it). Other than that, we were some of the last to experience Y culture, and were the pioneers of Z culture, so either label is fine by me. We are the kids who grew up in both halves of the 00s, having both Johnny Bravo and Chowder, both keypad & touch-screen phones, both dial-up & WiFi, both Web 1.0 and 2.0, both VHS and DVD, and both MySpace and Facebook in our childhood timelines.
> 
> If you're TL;DRing this, then here: To sum it all up, a lot of "90s kids" were greedy with nostalgia and began to claim the early-mid 00s as part of their 90s experience. So subsequently, we who were born in the mid-to-late 90s were pressured to adopt the 90s/Y label because we felt that not doing so would deny us of a significant "90s-like" portion of our childhood that actually took place in the early 00s. However, as least for me, I've begun to acknowledge the early 00s as that - a part of the 00s similar to, but not part of, the 90s. Therefore, I've embraced the 00s label.


I think anyone born before Sepember 1999 will have a good chance of remembering at least one conscious memory they had before 9/11 happened. Then again someone born in 1993 may not remember it either. I have a coworker born in November 1994 who can remember nothing before second grade. I dont know if he actually can remember 9/11 though since he lived in New York at the time. I have another born on November 10, 1992 who said sixth grade was so long ago, and he was in it from 2003-2004.


----------



## karlpalaka

CaboBayCaptain1297 said:


> Here's my take on this;
> The most objective definition of "childhood" would be from ages 3-12. However, the core years would be 5-10, as ages 3-4 are in the preschool bracket when most kids are still generally into toddler stuff like Barney, Sesame Street, etc., while ages 11-12 are the preteen stage when kids transition into teenagers. 8th Birthday would be the absolute center point.
> As for when I think Y-leaning or Z-leaning childhood years span, here's my chart;
> 
> 1987-1991 = X/Y Cusp Childhood Years
> (TMNT, Robocop, NES dominating and the debut of Zelda, Mega Man, and Castlevania, Sega Genesis comes out, Reagan's speech and Fall of Berlin Wall ending Cold War, hair metal, and late '80s pop dominating)
> 
> 1991-1995 = Early Y Childhood Years
> (Original 5 Nicktoons, 16 Bit Console Wars, USSR Collapse ends Cold War, LA riots and bombings in NY and OKC, CN debuts as a time capsule, SNICK, Street Fighter II and Mortal Kombat dominate arcades, grunge and adult contemporary dominating)
> 
> 1995-2000 = Core Y Childhood Years
> (Windows 95 release and rise in internet use, Toy Story first feature-length CGI film, 5th Gaming Generation, CN airs original programming, Nicktoons transition into Silver Age, the dawn of Pokemon, Diana's death, Columbine, Y2K fever, alt-rock, skate-punk, and later on bubblegum pop dominating)
> 
> 2000-2004 = Late Y Childhood Years
> (Internet adoption passes 50% and Dot Com Bubble bursts, 6th Gaming Generation, Klaspy Csupo Era in full swing, 9/11, Harry Potter and Shrek series debut in theaters, broadband on the rise, post-grunge, pop-punk, and party rap dominating)
> 
> 2004-2008 = Y/Z Cusp Childhood Years
> (Broadband adoption surpasses dial-up, Powerhouse and Klaspy Csupo Eras end, SNICK ends, TeenNick dominating, DS and PSP released, Wii-mania, Miley Cyrus and Zac Efron become teen idols, emo, hard rock, and ringtone hip-hop dominating)
> 
> 2008-2012 = Early Z Childhood Years
> (Global Recession, Toonami ends, Obama elected, Fred hits 1 million subscribers, YouTube changes to Beta channels, Nickelodeon changes the logo, Wii becomes retro-centric, PS3 starts becoming popular, electropop dominating and rock goes underground)
> 
> Here's also a graph I created that relates to this.
> Sorry if the text is hard to read from a distance;
> 
> View attachment 803355


I consider 2-4 as preschooler with age 5 beginning early childhood, though age 2 is a part of childhood sort of with 5 being the guaranteed age. Unfortunately, there is no fixed definition for when childhood begins. I dont want my experiences at age 2 to be meaningless.


----------



## Willtip98

karlpalaka said:


> I think anyone born before Sepember 1999 will have a good chance of remembering at least one conscious memory they had before 9/11 happened. Then again someone born in 1993 may not remember it either. I have a coworker born in November 1994 who can remember nothing before second grade. I dont know if he actually can remember 9/11 though since he lived in New York at the time. I have another born on November 10, 1992 who said sixth grade was so long ago, and he was in it from 2003-2004.


Plus, those born before September '99 would not have participated in the "March for our lives" movement after the Parkland shooting, but those born afterward did.


----------



## karlpalaka

Willtip98 said:


> Plus, those born before September '99 would not have participated in the "March for our lives" movement after the Parkland shooting, but those born afterward did.


Actually, that depends. I have a friend born on October 8, 1999, and while he was still four weeks away from exiting babyhood when 9/11 happened, he actually graduated high school in 2017, and I have a coworker born on November 10, 1992 who graduated high school in 2010, so its more like if you were born after a specific cutoff your school district imposes.


----------

